# Scooter rack



## 97943 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All, 
anyone know the best solution for a scooter/moped rack.

Cheers
J


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Felixcor

The detailed solution for a campervan is going to be much different to the solution for a RV...I think you need to add a bit more to go on... what van , do you have a tow bar, how much overhang have you got now, etc.

Mike


----------



## 97943 (Mar 2, 2006)

sorry bout the lack of info. Here goes: on a 32 - 35ft american RV with 208" wheelbase. Towbar fitted. Not sure what the exact overhang length is. ( Is there any way to work this out without measuring it?)
Scooter will be 120 kg approx.
I heard/read somewhere these are hydraulic??

Thanks for the help
J


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

J. Do you mean these? http://www.easylifter.co.uk/

Also http://www.motorcyclecarrier.net/rv_motorcycle_carriers.html


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi again

there is another thread running at the moment talking scooter racks....so have a look there too....:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-14283.html <<<click

Nose weight seems to be important ( downward weight on the tow bar):wink:

mike


----------



## 97943 (Mar 2, 2006)

Cheers folks, thats exactly what Im after
J


----------

